# One more bud watch



## JeanLux (Nov 28, 2010)

Pics of budding paphs in my gh:

bellatulum:




chiwuanum:




Delrosi if the tag is ok  :




hirsutissimum:




insigne:




niveum Ang thong:




some more =>


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 28, 2010)

spicerianum from Sam:




venustum alba (almost alba as previous blooming showed):




vietnamense:




Wössner Vietnam Star = rothschildianum X vietnamense:





Now I am just hoping that some of them will bring it to blooming!!! Jean


----------



## emydura (Nov 28, 2010)

WOW Jean. A lot of great things to look forward to. Can't wait to see the roths x vietnamense.

David


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 28, 2010)

I second that David! Nice crop of buds coming along Jean


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Nov 28, 2010)

Jean, You sure have enough of them in sheath. Looks like the bellatulum has more than one flower on the way. Maybe later I'll post a photo of one of my first bloomed seedlings from Sam, to give yours a little of encouragement.


----------



## GuRu (Nov 28, 2010)

Keep us posted Jean how the evolve and blossom out in the end!


----------



## cliokchi (Nov 28, 2010)

GuRu said:


> Keep us posted Jean how the evolve and blossom out in the end!


hi Jean,

great pictures and good growing , your bellatulum looks like a killer can't wait to see it in bloom, funny that your bellatulum is just coming in spike, in my farm we just see the last blooms of this season they start budding up here in June July the first fllowers end of Augustus , the only bud that looks a bit worry some is your Dellrosi chances are that it's
deformed
thanx for sharing and keep us posted
cliokchi


----------



## paworsport (Nov 28, 2010)

Hi I confirm for the delrosi, it is the same leaves than the one I have got at home


----------



## jblanford (Nov 28, 2010)

WOW!! Jean, what a great crop of buds and sheaths you've got to look forward too, can't wait to see the blooms, thanks.... Jim.


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 28, 2010)

Belles promesses de floraison!!!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Nov 28, 2010)

Goodness me that is going to be quite the show! 
CAN'T WaIT!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 28, 2010)

What a display you will soon have. And it looks like 3 spike forming on bellatulum!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 28, 2010)

Good Luck!


----------



## Rick (Nov 28, 2010)

Bumper crop of blooms coming up.:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## labskaus (Nov 29, 2010)

Wow, looks like you're going to have a fabulous Paph season!


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 29, 2010)

Well done Jean...:clap: Keep us updated!!!


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 24, 2011)

*Update 24.01:*

I have posted the bloomers in separate thread but here some up-date pics of flops and progress:

bella coming along slowly but nicely:




chiwuanum about to open, not on 1 but 2 spikes:




Ang Thong:







For Delrosy, cliokchi was right (unfortunately), the flower is crippled:




and for Wössner Vietnam Star, its a leaf, no spike  !




Jean


----------



## W. Beetus (Jan 24, 2011)

Disappointment for the Wossner Vietnam Star! I was really interested to see how it would come out. Maybe the bud is soon to follow?


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 24, 2011)

W. Beetus said:


> Disappointment for the Wossner Vietnam Star! I was really interested to see how it would come out. Maybe the bud is soon to follow?




Disappointment for me too.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 24, 2011)

Wössner Vietnam Star, that trickister! That's probably the teaser leaf and the bud to follow! That Delrosi flower will fall off and a brand new spike with great flowers will emerge Jean.


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 25, 2011)

SlipperKing said:


> Wössner Vietnam Star, that trickister! That's probably the teaser leaf and the bud to follow! *That Delrosi flower will fall off and a brand new spike with great flowers will emerge Jean*.



??? Have you been into my gh this night ???  

I checked this morning!!! 

==>





Thanks for the tip!!!! Jean


----------



## hchan (Jan 25, 2011)

What a fantastic surprise! :clap:


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 25, 2011)

OMG!!! What a nice surprise!!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 25, 2011)

Not bad huh?


----------



## tenman (Jan 26, 2011)

Wow! That bellatulum with three sheaths on three adjoining growths; miraculous! How do you grow it??


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 26, 2011)

tenman said:


> Wow! That bellatulum with three sheaths on three adjoining growths; miraculous! How do you grow it??



yes 3 spikes, and another new growth (no spike there )! I have the plant since 5 years and this will be its 4 th blooming. I repotted it last year into a clay pot using my bark, charcoal, lava mix. It receives lots of light and water! Jean


----------

